# More Bob Sikes action



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

My boy and I, got out there about 2pm. Lots of bait. The boy(Nick) caught 3 black snappers on elwyes(a hair too short) About 3:30 the spainish started hitting, my boy caught 3 nice ones on elwyes, me I kept trying lures(too lazy to use sabiki for bait) but I finnally caught a nice one on gotcha. We also caught a small shark on cut mullet and two gars. We 're having fried spainish for lunch today.


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

Anytime spent with the kids is a good time! Catching fish is ALWAYS a bonus though! Congrats!


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the report. I was wondering if the snapper were still there. I haven't caught any in a couple of weeks. I am planning on heading out there Friday after work. I can hear that big bull red calling my name.


----------



## booyahfishing (Jul 8, 2008)

sounds like you guys had a good time, congrats on catching the fish. what is an elwyes(sp)?


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

> *booyahfishing (9/25/2008)*sounds like you guys had a good time, congrats on catching the fish. what is an elwyes(sp)?


Check out this thread, it should answer your question. 

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic173001-14-1.aspx


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Dand it Larry, I was out there until 130 and headed to another spot. I caught some spanish early in the morning.......went to another spot and caught a keeper red, two just over the limit, a big blue, and a small cobia, and short snapper


----------



## coltsman (Oct 1, 2008)

i went to bob sykes tuesday night. i cauht a 24 inch red,a black snapper 13 in. and a blue fish at 19 in. thats a good night for me i came home with a red. congrats on your catch.


----------

